# Lanzarote advice please



## macaws (Oct 1, 2010)

First time on this forum, i'm hoping i've posted in the right place. 

We are looking for somewhere to rent in Lanzarote for at least two years, we are hopefully buying a small business - in negotiation and looking good - so need somewhere to live.

Could anyone point me in the right direction of where to look? We are looking for a three or even four bedroomed place, work will be in the north of the island. We are coming over to search some time this month but i seem unable to find the kind of place we need. It doesn't have to be grand, just somewhere that is safe for two children and two well behaved dogs - dogs will be with us when we work.

Be grateful for any info. We're looking at two years and possibily longer.

Also be good to hear from anyone who's already made the move and your experiences. We've been in France for four years but looking for a change, i know things are harder with the recession than they were, but thats been the same in France too.

Thankyou.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live on the island of El Hierro, and the only island I am unfamiliar with is Lanzarote.

Estate agents often deal with property rentals.

However here in the Canary Islands we have a wonderful climate, it is cheaper than England and the Iberian peninsular, the people are extremely hospitable, I do not want to change, life here is good.

I first came to the Canary Isle of Gran Canaria in 1962, on a Shell oil tanker called Achatina. I holidayed in the 80's and 90´s and found this place in 1995. I bought a house in 2000, spending the winters here and the summers in England. We eventually sold our bungalow, car, children, grandchildren, cat, dog, everything a year last May and are now here permanently.

Being a pensioner health care is free and the Spanish national health service is far superior to the British.

The only advice I can give is, if not done already, learn the language so many new doors will open.

I wish you the very best of luck in your new venture and when you need to take a break, try the green islands out in the west,

Hepa


----------

